# I need a nick-name



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

I have decided that my given name just isn't doin it. all of the dealers that I know, don't go by their real name, why should I. so I'm a scrauny white guy, thats lazy as fuck, and I look like a stereotypical skater/snowboarder/pothead/slacker. so I need you people to come up with a good name for me. please!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2008)

what's up beavis?


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

awwwww that's cold


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2008)

you asked. lol


----------



## smokertoker (Mar 11, 2008)

beavis it is!!!


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah, guess so. I was kinda lookin for something a bit more...catchy than idiotic


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2008)

clipper?.....


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok then.....Butthead


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

well dealing is idiotic in itself..... so i guess it goes hand in hand aye?


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 11, 2008)

theres nothing to catchy about a lazy scrawny white guy!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

brrrrrrrrrr. ACHOOOOO! I think I'm getting a cold. there is nothing wrong with dealing, it's how the masses get their pot. and clipper?


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 11, 2008)

I've hated most of my dealers. =]

Most dealers are dickheads.


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 11, 2008)

"slim"....


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

eh, alot are, but my sister has all the guys I went to obsessed with her, she's been proposed to three diff. times, and currently has a baby with a dealer called fruit, but anyway, I always got hooked up pretty nice


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

soooo um if you are a dealer, why are you buying from another dealer?

to help the economy huh? good thinking!!!


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

who said I was a dealer? I just decided I wanted a cool name.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> *I have decided that my given name just isn't doin it. all of the dealers that I know, don't go by their real name, why should I.* so I'm a scrauny white guy, thats lazy as fuck, and I look like a stereotypical skater/snowboarder/pothead/slacker. so I need you people to come up with a good name for me. please!


my fault, i apologize.

however, your (this) post very much implies as so


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

idk, fuck it, aw well. I still need a fuckin name though, best one so far was clipper. wtf


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

make up your own name.

we dont know you. we dont interact with you.

i blv we cant truly give you a fitting name.

heres a suggestion: ask all of your friends to describe you in 5 words. take all of the words and come up with a cool nick name man!


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmm that makes way more sense, mmmmmm oh well, damn I'm stoned.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2008)

clipper. it just popped into my head.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 11, 2008)

One of my favorite and oh so easy methods for coming up with names for stuff is using a dictionary or go online and get a random word dictionary generator.

But what I would do is keep flipping pages or clicking random word and find one that sounds cool to you. If you dont like that just look around you and find something that is right in front of you.

You can also try looking up synonyms or something similar to a word you like.

Lol, anyways, hope that helps


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

well, I think I'm bout to use tony, no offense fdd but clipper doesn't suit me very well, tony however is way cooler than my real name. and how funny is it gonna be when I meet a new person and I'm like "hey, call me tony" then 2 weeks later after he thinks he knows me somebody is like "dude, his names nate, not tony." and I'll stand in the background laughing maniacly!!!! <- did I actually spell that right?


----------



## ~MoE~ (Mar 11, 2008)

i got moe from my friends at school cos i had a purple moehawk when i was in grade school, so try think of somethink thatu have or have done thatur friends havent and go from there .... i dont know if that helped ?


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

well joe, that sounds like a good Idea, and moe if I did that, all I'd have is sleepy(cause I slept through school, all day everyday) or wings( some lady totally fucked up my hair. I've had a sort of fobia of haircuts since


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2008)

wtf kinda nick name is "tony"?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2008)

they call me "fdd".


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

well, when I first met fruit (my sister boyfriend) he called me tony hawk cause he thought I looked like tony hawk, so that and lil stoner are the only nick-names I've ever had. and I'm not that little anymore


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

what's your name supposed to mean anyway fdd


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf kinda nick name is "tony"?



LMAO htg supply!


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

damn I thought I was confused before, what the hell does all that mean loudblunts


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2008)

go with "hawk". get a tattoo of one as well.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

mmmmm, man that sounds way cooler, not as funny as tony but oh well


----------



## ganji2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tony isn't really funny ?_?

please try again


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

tony is too funny


> how funny is it gonna be when I meet a new person and I'm like "hey, call me tony" then 2 weeks later after he thinks he knows me somebody is like "dude, his names nate, not tony." and I'll stand in the background laughing maniacly!!!! <- did I actually spell that right?


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 11, 2008)

Haha, I dont think Tony is too funny either... jut random... maybe funny if your high lol

Hawk aint bad... but its the best sounding one so far.

And you really cant give youself your own nickname, kinda lame. 

You can always think of like two words though and then abbreviate them.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 11, 2008)

if you look like tony hawk......i say bird man or bird dog.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

Poindexter


----------



## Taipan (Mar 12, 2008)

how about noname

Neil
Oliver
Nick
Arnold
Mitch
Elisabeth


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 12, 2008)

only people I know that go by nick names are gangsters...if you want a gangster nick name juss go with something that describes you...you said youre a skinny lazy white guy right, well there you go, I know a guy named lazy, a guy named huerro(a few actually), and a guy named stick...those would all be perfect names! lol Any of the seven dwarves names are also acceptable gangster nick names ha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 12, 2008)

What's up with people demanding nicknames? Or trying to give themselves nicknames? I had a friend who decided that his nickname was "Suave" (pronounced swahv-ay instead of swahv), he got a tat and everything. The thing was, he wasn't suave AT ALL, and we all thought it was ridiculous.

The best nicknames are the ones you are given because of who you are or what you did. Example: my brother has a friend named Nugget. He got the name because one night he was so fucked up he shit his pants. Some people who hear the name think it's something to do with buds, but no...

But yeah, a good nickname isn't something you choose because it sounds cool, it's something that once given NEVER goes away! Muahahahaha *chokes on gum*


----------



## panhead (Mar 12, 2008)

You are given nicknames by other people you dont make up your own .

A guy i knew when i was a kid had a giant zit on his forehead all year long,his nickname ended up being Tumor.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 12, 2008)

well you all make sense now that I'm sober, I like elisebeth though. lol but man, I don't do shit, I just sit around and smoke...wait, never mind I got blowed one time and got really pale. everybody started calling me casper the friendly white boy, hell ya! I'm bout to be casper.


----------



## panhead (Mar 12, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> everybody started calling me casper the friendly white boy, hell ya! I'm bout to be casper.


Are you saying that you'd enjoy being known as casper,the friendly white boy .

Wow,shit's changed since i was a kid.


----------



## overfiend (Mar 12, 2008)

you could be "Mr." like your name 

a few of my old dealers names were "chooch", & "Drippy"


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 4, 2008)

Why not try "Braindead" or "LazyFucker"...

...just trying to help!


----------



## minigrow (May 4, 2008)

what about poofu


----------

